# Heygate Estate, Elephant & Castle, March 09



## Concentration F (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a wander around Elephant & Castle a few weekends ago and spent some time on the Heygate Estate. The estate has been part of a major redevelopment plan since 2004, with tenants gradually being rehoused over the past few years. This has meant that the estate has become a kind of ghost town with only a few residents still left awaiting rehousing. Some info from the council website:

In February 2004 Southwark Council adopted a masterplan for the regeneration of Elephant and Castle. The plan proposes a major new town centre for south London, containing new commercial and leisure facilities, an updated transport interchange and 5,300 new homes. Demolition of Heygate Estate is an essential part of this masterplan and rehousing Heygate residents into quality new homes in the local area is the first priority.

The first stage of the Heygate rehousing process has already started. The Heygate regeneration team began visits to every tenant on the estate in autumn 2004. The purpose of this visit was to enable the council to make an initial assessment of tenants’ housing needs, and to give tenants the opportunity to ask questions about the various rehousing options.


----------



## randomnut (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool, you've caught some good angles and i'm liking the HDR there.

Were any of the interiors accessible?


----------



## Concentration F (Apr 10, 2009)

Unfortunately not  All the flats were boarded up with those metal coverings they use on crack houses! Totally solid.


----------



## clebby (Apr 10, 2009)

nice one, looks a bit of a dive there tbh! im liking the angles and the HDR works nicely.

i always thought elephant and castle was supposed to be quite nice? obviously not.

good work.


----------



## inveigh (Jun 3, 2009)

I spotted this (not hard to miss haha) on the way home from Brighton back up North at the weekend, and nearly had a heart attack! I thought 'Bloody hell I would love to look at that' then found this! Yay! Great post!!!!


----------



## Random (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like a slightly less decayed version of Pripyat


----------

